# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Durden Pacemaker UP10-600

## Bukicat

I currently have a Durden pacemaker. I have never used one of these before and know that it is a serious piece of equipment. I have a TAFE teacher who will give me lessons on using this machine however I need to get a manual for it. I have made all sorts of inquiries to no avail and now have come across wood work forums. 
If anyone knows where I can get my hands on a manual I would be very apreciative. 
Bukicat

----------


## prozac

I didn't know that Durden made pacemakers. Shouldn't this be in the Health section?  
Have a look here - http://www.axmell.com.au/ 
prozac

----------


## Bukicat

Hey thanx prozac. funny guy! yes maybe in the health section. lol 
can order the manuals from them.  
Bukicat

----------


## petersemple

> Hey thanx prozac. funny guy! yes maybe in the health section. lol 
> can order the manuals from them.  
> Bukicat

  I have a manual I can copy and send to you.  Mine is a copy itself sent by a kindly forum member so the quality will be a little reduced.  Should read OK though.  PM me 
Peter

----------


## Bukicat

> I have a manual I can copy and send to you. Mine is a copy itself sent by a kindly forum member so the quality will be a little reduced. Should read OK though. PM me 
> Peter

  Wow peter that would be great. 
Mailing address is  
Corso De Fiori
Attention: Drew Boyd
46 Douglas Street 
Milton 
QLD 4064 
Thanx soooo much. Just a new member ob the site but it is great.  www.corso.com if you want to check out the business I manage. 
cheers :Exclaim:  :2thumbsup:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kenn

> I have a manual I can copy and send to you.  Mine is a copy itself sent by a kindly forum member so the quality will be a little reduced.  Should read OK though.  PM me 
> Peter

   Any chance of getting hold of a copy of the manual please. I am looking at a Durden Pacemaker but don't know much about them. Thanks

----------

